# Huntsville, AL EMT-B work



## CMHills (May 22, 2012)

Hey all, first, I've done due diligence and nothing turned up via a search.

Anywho, I'm about a hair's breadth away from getting my EMT-B, WEMT, & MPIC from RMI, and will begin the dreaded EMT-B job hunt quickly thereafter. I wanted to post and see if anyone is familiar with Huntsville area EMSPs (especially HEMSI) to try to get an idea of what my chances look like realistically.

For reference, in addition to the certs already listed, I've got a B.A. from Birmingham-Southern College. Not sure if B.A.s really make a difference, but I assume that every little bit helps. Also, I recognize that Alabama doesn't recognize WEMT or MPIC, but again, I figure every little bit helps. If you know anything, help a soon-to-be probie out!

I appreciate any and all advice, info, and perspective you all are able to provide. Hopefully this thread can help some other poor souls out as well.


----------



## FDJohn (Nov 11, 2012)

Better have a spotless driving record and a sparkling personality if you want a job at HEMSI. I only say this because they use a third party for hiring now. It's been a little while since a recommendation from one of their seasoned medics could get you a job. HEMSI pay is lacking when you look at other providers in the area. But in all seriousness, HEMSI seems to have a thing for hiring green. They do like a personality profile on candidates in your interview. Their hiring process is handled nearly entirely online. Depending on where you live (I'm assuming Madison County) you may want to KEEP applications in with not only HEMSI (fill out a job interest card online) but with Athens-Limestone (now owned by Huntsville Hospital), Decatur EMS, Decatur Fire/Rescue, Huntsville Fire/Rescue, First Response EMS, MedCall, and Morgan County EMS. Those companies hire every year. Competition for EMS jobs in north central Alabama is high. Fire is a great way to go in this area if you can pass CPAT. You'll have your full time job in place for when you get hired part time at one of these bandaid services.


----------

